# Training Classes What a surprise :O



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

We started puppy classes last night and what a surprise we got..
we arrived and parked up and noticed a puppy in the car in front looked just like Ted!
Once he got out thought wow he could be his twin.. we spoke to the owners who said their 'Buddy' was 5 months .... so is ours! Buddy's birthday is 20th April... so is ours!!
Did you get him locally Buddy's owners asked? yes we did and together we replied from 'Margaret in Shadoxhurst'!! we have met up with Ted's brother! 
They look just the same, although Ted is a little taller and darker at the mo - (he had his first trim yesterday!) but what a total surprise 
They got on quite well and don't think they recognised each other  But Ted did get quite a bit overpowering and dominant  to the point where he began biting Buddy  
We have informed the trainer about it and he's going to help us work on this, especially as it's not the first time he done this . On our walks if we meet another dog, he wants to leap on them and control/dominate/bite/nip them all the time, rather than run around and play nicely  
Has anyone else come across this behaviour? and if so any help would be great as to how you stopped it!
Puppy classes though are going to be quite a challenge and a joy now as we watch the progress of these 2 brothers


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is great that you met Ted's brother Puppy classes are so much fun when we went with Molly we had a great time and she made tons of new friends! They learn so quickly and are very smart. Molly used to be quite the rambunctious little player when she was between 2-4 months. She would often get put in her place by older dogs. With other puppies though she got along great cause I guess they had the same puppy energy. She didn't bite though sometimes her or her puppy friends would yelp but the tails were still wagging and they would keep on playing this is normal.

I can't offer any help for your puppy some dogs are more dominant than others. I am sure your trainer will be able to offer some advice. Ted is still young so I'm sure he will be fine!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news, how lovely. I'm sure Teds just playing ???? Isn't that what puppies do ? I'm sure Buddy would have told him off if he'd got too much, I wouldn't worry x


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

That's so sweet he's found his bro! That's fate that you both booked the same class! In regards to the play biting... Sidney is the king of it! He jumps on most dogs and bites their ears... They always come back for more! I just thought it was a normal puppy behaviour as he used to do it with his litter mates and they returned the favour! He doesn't necessarily do it with bigger dogs that he doesn't know or with dogs who clearly don't want to play... But don't worry too much, I'm sure it's very common!


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Many thanks for your replies and reassurance that it is just puppy play! You do get a bit worried when it's 'your' dog being the one in control and getting dominant, I'd hate the thought that he ends up hurting one of them 
He did get a nip from 1 dog out on a walk so perhaps he'd taken his playful bites a bit too far?
Thanks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer were this way with each other always. Still are sometimes. I think that comes from being litter mates and cockapoos. Used to freak me out a little until I noticed how no one else seemed to react at the dog park or at daycare. In fact the daycare people reassures me that's how puppies play. And frankly they play much better with puppies as they seem to have the same level of energy. As for other dogs biting back. Unless I thought they were in danger, I usually let the dogs sort it out. My two have learned that not everyone likes their style of play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What a coincidence! So nice for you and him to have classes with his brother too! Enjoy!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow ted & buddy meet again, I'm sure it's just play, and all dogs try to be the dominant one in play, rough and tumble is all,part of growing up.
My two are constantly at it, playing, biting & chasing.
On occasions there is a little bit of meanness or aggression in it - especially if a treat is involved, but they just sort it out themselves. X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When they were little I would tell them time out sometimes when they played as I always wanted them to have a cue if I needed to to stop. Not as dangerous when they are small to put my hand between them. Though the teeth are sharp. Eventually got that time out means separate. Funny they give me the oddest look of "what mommy?" I also would tell them to be nice when I wanted them to chill a little in their play. I don't even know how they figured it out but when they are too growly and I say it, they back off.


----------



## CockapooLife (Sep 29, 2013)

What a lovely day! It's so nice to bump into siblings x


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Quick update, It's all progressing well,  Ted and Buddy just like kangarooing into each other!! and the play time is getting better!
Ted is getting better behaved as well which is a bonus, the training is beginning to work for all of us! and this week the trainer said to take all the leads off and watch what happens!  well there was this big lab who soon put Ted in his place and then the lab promptly jumped up at the table and began to eat the sugar from the sugar bowl!  but all the dogs where ok and pleased to have the freedom to play, should have videoed it but was watching Ted to make sure he behaved! 
Next day was a complete surprise when out for a walk and woman and her 2 dogs came into the field where me, hubby and Ted where, told Ted to sit and stay clipped on his lead just in case, but surprise surprise he just sat there and didn't even move!! Wow.... what a lot of praise, treats and hugs he got!!   what a good boy  
Today not so good, on recall.. 1st time came straight back when called but the 2nd time no, just ran off!! bad boy Ted  
never mind we will keep trying he's still only a baby


----------

